# KYOTO - mid 30's



## hansel

Hi, Male early 30's, moving to Kyoto Mid-October 2011, looking for English speaking friends that play cards, disc golf, dart, pool, anything really to get me out of the apartment that is tiny. I am from N. America, laid back, looking to make friends to ease the transition to Japan as I do not speak 3 words of Japanese.


----------

